

AngularJS and ES6 Modules with SystemJS That Lazy Load - amcdnl

Seed project for ES6 modules via SystemJS with ES6 syntax using 6to5 that lazy-load and bundle build with AngularJS.  It does:<p>- ES6 Syntax via 6to5 with source maps
- ES6 Modules via SystemJS
- Karma &#x2F; Jasmine unit tests with coverage report
- Lazy-loading modules via routes with AngularJS
- Easy watch&#x2F;browser-sync&#x2F;lint&#x2F;test&#x2F;build setup via Gulp
- LESS CSS Support with source maps and minification
- AngularJS Template Compilation
- AngularJS Annotation
- Bundle builds via SystemJS Builder
- Cache Busting with SystemJS
- Demonstrates on-demand theme loading<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Swimlane&#x2F;angular-systemjs-seed
======
atomical
Have you thought about creating a yeoman generator?

~~~
amcdnl
Not really but kinda just tinkering right now with how things should work.

